# Jar-Files



## Furmel (8. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe JAR Files in ein Appllet eingebunden und möchte diese anzeigen(Gif-datein)

Leider zeigt mir der IE diese nicht an.
kann es sein das er JAR-Files nicht auflösen kann? ???:L 


Vielen Dank
Frank


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jun 2005)

Keine Diagnose, ohne eine Fehlermeldung. :wink: 
Guck mal in die Java-Console des Browsers und kopiere den kompletten Inhalt mal hier hinein.


----------



## Furmel (8. Jun 2005)

wie lasse ich mir den denn anzeigen?  

ich muß mit dem eingebauten vom IE arbeiten.

Frank


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jun 2005)

Das kommt beim IE auf die verwendete VM an.
Hast du die Microsoft VM aktiviert, guckst du unter _Ansicht -> Java-Befehlszeile_.
Hast du das JRE (Java-PlugIn) von Sun installiert und aktiviert, guckst du unter _Extras -> Sun Java Console_.


----------



## Furmel (8. Jun 2005)

DANKE :toll: 

da hab ich jetzt auch eine Fehlermeldung mit der ich vielleicht was anfangen kann.


Frank


----------



## Furmel (9. Jun 2005)

Leider konnte ich das Problem nicht lösen :cry: 

Hier mal die Fehlermeldung:

skipping CAB: icons.jar
  due to: com.ms.vm.loader.CabLoaderException: Not a valid cabinet file: C:\DOKUME~1\FUHRMA~1\LOKALE~1\Temp\JVM3B.tmp

Kann damit jemand was Anfangen und mir vielleicht helfen.

Merci
Frank


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jun 2005)

.cab-Dateien (cab = Cabinet) kann man mit .jar-Dateien vergleichen. Beide enthalten komprimierte Dateien.
Es lässt sich nun ohne Code-Besichtigung möglicherweise gar nicht sagen, woran es liegt. Fakt ist, jar und cab sind nicht miteinander kompatibel, was diesen Fehler schließlich auslöst.
Womit hast du das Applet programmiert? Mit J++? Versuche doch auch mal die Icons in ein .cab zu packen und es dann einzubinden. Allerdings kann es dann ein, dass andere Browser mit dem Applet nicht klar kommen.


----------

